# معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي ( للصناعات البترولية)



## المهندسه ليى (1 فبراير 2009)

معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي ( للصناعات البترولية)
تشكل المركبات الهيدروكربونية النسبة العظمى من الملوثات الموجودة في مياه الصرف الناتجة عن الصناعات البترولية , ويضاف لها بعض المركبات الأخرى منها : المركبات العضوية ( كحمض السلفونيك ) - والمركبات الكبرتيية - وأملاح الصوديوم..‏ 
ويحدث التلوث بالمواد البترولية بسبب المخلفات الناتجة عن الصناعات البترولية أو نتيجة الحوادث المؤدية الى تدفق كميات من النفط , ويمكن تجزئة مراحل الصناعات البترولية الى :‏ 
 
أ- مرحلة الانتاج : حيث تستخدم المياه في مرحلة انتاج النفط بشكل واسع , كما أن البترول الخام يحوي على نسبة من المياه , وتنفصل تلك المياه بالتبخر عن درجة حرارة 50 - 90 درجة مئوية وتحوي المياه الناتجة على 5ر0 - 2 غ/ل من المواد الهيدروكربونية .‏ 
 
ب- نقل النفط : ينتج عن عملية نقل النفط بواسطة الناقلات كميات كبيرة من المياه الملوثة بالمركبات الهيدروكربونية , وتكون تلك المياه متواجدة داخل النفط المنقول , وتنفصل عنه أثناء عملية النقل , كما يتم تنظيف ناقلات النفط بعد تفريغها ويكون ماء التنظيف محملاً بالمواد المنظفة والمحلات العضوية.‏ 
 
ج¯ - مياه صرف ناتجة عن مصافي النفط : تتكون مياه الصرف الناتجة عن مصافي النفط من أنواع مختلفة في حمولتها من المركبات البترولية وفي نوعية تلك المركبات .‏ 
طرق المعالجة‏ 
 
1- الازالة الأولية للزيوت : تستعمل أجهزة مختلفة للتخلص الأولي من الزيوت وتوضع تلك الأجهزة في مدخل محطة التنقية .‏ 
 
2- أحواض ازالة الزيوت : تعطي المرحلة الأولى من إزالة الزيوت ماء يحوي على 25 - 100 ملغ/ ل من المواد الهيدروكربونية , لذلك يجب اتمام العملية وتخفيض نسبة هذه المواد الى أقل من 20 ملغ / ل لتصبح متناسبة مع القوانين العامة لطرحها ضمن المياه السطحية أو لمعالجتها بالطرق الحيوية.‏ 
 
3- إزالة الكبريت : يتم التخلص من الكبريت المنحل في مياه الصرف الناتجة عن الصناعات البترولية بواسطة البخار أو الأكسدة البطيئة بواسطة الهواء .‏ 
4- المعالجة الحيوية : تستخدم طرق المعالجة الحيوية في معالجة مياه الصرف الناتجة عن الصناعات البترولية بعد أن يتم التخلص من الفحوم الهيدروجينية والمواد السامة والمعادن الثقيلة ..‏ 
صناعات التخليق العضوي‏ 
تستخدم المركبات البسيطة الناتجة عن تقطير الزيوت أو البترول كالايتيلين والبروبلين والفينول في صناعات أكثر تعقيداً كالبلاستيك والأصبغة والدهانات والمواد اللاصقة والمواد الصيدلانية وتجري تلك الصناعات على مراحل مختلفة وتحتاج الى وسائط عضوية ومعدنية والى محاليل مرتفعة التركيز , مما ينتج عنه مياه صرف غنية بتلك المركبات المستعملة , لذلك فإن استخدام طرق عامة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الناتجة عن الصناعات الكيميائية غير ممكن فيتم استخدام بعض الطرق التالية :‏ 
طرق المعالجة‏ 
1- المعالجة الفيزيائية الكيميائية الأولية : وتشمل هذه الطريقة مراحل مختلفة أولها عمليات الفصل بعد إجراء عمليات التكتل , ويستعمل حوض ازالة الزيوت في مصانع الدهانات والأصبغة ومن ثم تجري عملية التكتيل والترقيد في وسط معتدل , ويلي ذلك عملية تعويم باستعمال الهواء مما يخفض كمية المواد المعلقة في مياه الصرف من 300 الى 15 ملغ / ل , وتزيل هذه الطريقة أيضاً بعض المعادن الثقيلة والمتميزة بسميتها مما يسمح باستخدام المعالجة الحيوية فيما بعد .‏ 
 
2- المعالجة الحيوية : تقدم هذه الطريقة حلاً مناسباً للمياه الحاوية على مركبات كيميائية متنوعة وخاصة المحلات العضوية وتشمل محطة معالجة مياه مياه الصرف عدة مراحل , حيث تتعرض المياه في البداية الى عملية مزج للمياه القادمة من أقسام المصنع , وبعد ذلك تزال الألوان باستعمال الكلس الحي , يلي تلك المرحلة المعالجة الحيوية ( الحوض الهوائي ) المتبوعة بحوض إزالة الزيوت ومن ثم حوض الترويق النهائي .‏ 
 
3- المعالجة الفيزيائية الكيميائية النهائية : تعطي بعض الصناعات بقايا عضوية غير قابلة للتقهقر الحيوي ولذلك تضاف مرحلة أخرى على المراحل السابقة وتتمثل هذه المرحلة باجراء عملية الامتزاز على سطح الفحم المنشط.‏ 
التعدين والصناعات الملحقة به‏ 
تحوي مياه الصرف الناتجة عن صناعة الحديد على الأنواع التالية :‏ 
 
أ - المياه المشبعة بالأمونيا : وتضم الفينولات والأمونيا والكبريت وتركيز مرتفع من شوارد الكلور , وتتم عملية المعالجة لتلك المياه باتباع المراحل التالية :‏ 
- ازالة القطران بالترقيد أو الترشيح‏ 
- التخلص من الأمونيا بواسطة الكلس الحي‏ 
- تعديل المياه بعد التخلص من الأمونيا‏ 
- معالجة حيوية بواسطة حوض التهوية .‏ 
- ترقيد المياه الخارجة من حوض التهوية .‏ 
 
ب- مياه الصرف الناتجة عن غسيل الغازات : وتحوي على الأمونيا وشوائب من الفينول والمعادن الثقيلة , وتعالج تلك المياه بطريقة الترسيب الكيميائي للمعادن الثقيلة واستخدام الكلس الحي للتخلص من الأمونيا .‏ 
ج¯ - المياه الناتجة عن وحدة تصفيح المعادن : وتحوي على حمض كلور الماء حمض الكبريت , وحمض الآزوت وتعالج بالتعديل والأكسدة الهوائية لترسيب الحديد ويتم التخلص من الكروم المنحل باستخدام المبادلات الشاردية , أما الزيوت والشحوم فتزال من خلال حوض خاص بذلك .‏ 
* صناعة معالجة السطوح‏ 
تجري عمليات معالجة السطوح للمواد المعدنية والبلاستيكية والهدف من ذلك حماية السطوح من التآكل والصدأ أو تغيير خواصها أو تحسين مظهرها الخارجي , وتتم العمليات في أحواض تحوي على تراكيز عالية من المواد الكيميائية حيث تغطس القطع المراد معالجتها وبعد إخراجها يتم غسلها قبل انتقالها الى حوض آخر , لذلك فان مياه الصرف تنقسم الى قسمين هما :‏ 
1- مياه أحواض المعالجة التي يتم التخلص منها بعد الاستعمال وتحوي على تراكيز عالية من المواد الكيميائية .‏ 
2- مياه الغسيل وتحوي على المواد الكيميائية ذاتها ولكن بتراكيز خفيفة جداً .‏ 
وتحوي مياه الأحواض ومياه الغسيل مركبات عضوية ومعدنية مختلفة , أما المياه الناتجة عن المصنع فتحوي على كافة المركبات الموجودة في أحواض المعالجة إضافة الى المعادن الناتجة عن التفاعلات الكيميائية والكهربائية .‏ 
ويمكن تصنيف الملوثات الناتجة وكذلك طرق المعالجة ضمن أربع مجموعات هي : - المواد السامة : السيانور والكروم السداسي والفلور‏ 
- المواد المغيرة للوسط الحامضي : حموض أو أسس‏ 
- مواد معلقة : كربونات المعادن‏ 
- عناصر أخرى مختلفة : كبريت وحديد ثنائي‏ 
وبالتالي فإن طرق المعالجة تكون :‏ 
- الارجاع الكيميائي لمركبات الكروم السداسي‏ 
- تعديل الوسط الحامضي‏ 
- طرق الأكسدة لمركبات السيانور والحديد الثنائي‏ 
- الترسيب الكيميائي والترقيد‏ 
أما المحطة الكاملة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الناتجة عن أحواض معالجة السطوح , فتحوي على عمليات الأكسدة والارجاع والتعديل والترسيب الكيميائي , وتعالج المياه الحاوية على تراكيز منخفضة من الملوثات بواسطة المبادلات الشاردية مما يسمح باعادة استخدام المياه واستعادة استعمال المعادن ..‏ 

ان شاء الله تستفادون من المعلومات وانا حاضرة الى اي استفسار
تحياتي..​


----------



## مهندس النهضة (1 فبراير 2009)

thank you , sister
go ahead for the best


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

معلومات متعوب عليها 

سعدت بزياده رصيدي المعلوماتي واتمنى المزيد :75:

فشكرا جزيلا :84:


----------



## المهندسه ليى (2 فبراير 2009)

الحمد الله ان استفتم من الموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور على هذا الموضوع الرائع ........


----------



## majed.18 (12 مايو 2009)

سِ/ ماهى وحدة معالجة الكلور


----------



## فاضل ستار (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل هناك طرق لتبطين العازلات على غرار خزانات الجريان في محطات انتاج النفط وبالاخص عازلات النفط الرطب


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا اختي العزيزة ، لكني اعتقد ان معالجة المياه الملوثة في الصناعة النفطية وخاصة في مصافي النفط يتم بطريقة اكثر تطورا مما ذكرتي ، ومن الممكن مراجعة ما تقوم به الشركات النفطية المتطورة اليوم في هذا المجل مثل شركة شيفرون الاميركية وشركة شل وغيرها


----------



## احمد الهادى طعيمه (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الافاده ولكن محتاج طريقه لمعالجة المياه التخلفه عن صناعة الدهانات (البويات)الناتجه عن غسيل التنكات والدهانات المائيه


----------



## jojokoko2009 (15 مايو 2009)

اخواني المهندسين ساعدوني ارجوكم هل اريد اعرف معلومات عن التبادل الايوني وهل هناك اجهزة أو منظومات عن هذا ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## geminis808 (6 يونيو 2009)

thank u 
we have this problem in our plant


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (6 يونيو 2009)

*oil produced water*

لك جزيل الشكر
ابحث عن معلومات عن طرق معالجة المياه المنتجة مع النفط(Oil Produced Water) , بصورة خاصة (Bioremediation and Biodegradation)


----------



## احمد44 (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اختي العزيزة عل الجهد المبزول في جمع هذه الملومات


----------



## ام اية (15 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر 
اودالحصول معالجة بقعة نفطية في مياة البحر (ازالة موقعية) مع الشكر


----------



## safa aldin (18 يونيو 2009)

_*_*_*_*_______*_*_*_* ______ 
___*_________*___*________ __*___ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*_________بارك_الله _فيك__________*__ 
___*__________مشكـور_________ __*___ 
____*_____________________ _*____ 
______*__________________* ______ 
________*______________*__ ______ 
__________*_ ________*__________ 
_____________*____*_______ ______ 
_______________ * _______________ 

******مشكور******


----------



## عمار كيمياوي (19 يونيو 2009)

*تحيه طيبه*

الاخت المهندسه شكرا على هذه المعلومات 
ارجو من الخو ذوي الاختصاص شرح كيفية اساخدتو مادة huwa san الذي تستخدو في التعقيم في محطات المعالجه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.علي عامر (19 يونيو 2009)

hello dear Eng.Lee ,i want to be in contact with you to provided me with some papers and books about treatment of industrial water ,which is the search ill do it now.how can i contact with u
thank you


----------



## المهندسه ليى (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور النجيب على المداخلة منور 
تحياتي


----------



## برزان درويش (21 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر الى الاخت العزيزة تسلميلنا وجدا مشكووووووووووورين تحياتي
المهندس برزان


----------



## kema (23 يونيو 2009)

___*_________*___*________ __*___ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*_________بارك_الله _فيك__________*__ 
___*__________مشكـور_________ __*___ 
____*_____________________ _*____ 
______*__________________* ______ 
________*______________*__ ______ 
__________*_ ________*__________ 
_____________*____*_______ ______ 
_______________ * _______________ 

******مشكور


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا عمعلوماتك القيمة الله يوفقك


----------



## الحجاج (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمه لكن حيقة محتاجين معلومات عن طرق معالجة الماء الناتج من معالجة النفط الرطب وطرق الاستفاده منه الزراعة لان في العراق لا يوجد تقنيات متطوره في هذا المجال


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 أغسطس 2009)

_ السلام عليكم _
_ مشكورين على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## nazerco1955 (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المياه الصناعية اقوم باضافه كبريتيت الالوم( الشبه) والصودا الكاويه ولكنها بطيئة جدا بالمعالجه هل هناك حل اخر


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع اكتر من رائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
معلومات رائعة
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## رؤى الشمري (28 مارس 2012)

موضوع جيد


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 أبريل 2012)

very goooooooooooood


----------



## jirar (8 أغسطس 2018)

شكرا جزيلا ... موضوع رائع


----------

